# wood resurfacer



## alwayspainting (Dec 16, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with any of encore coatings products, they have products for wood and concrete. I am most intrested if anyone has used encore for wood? As i understand it,this product is used on older wood decks, docks, walkways etc.. It is supposed to fill in any crack up to an 1/8 of an inch fill in nail holes and cover nail heads locking them down so they wont back out. Locking down splinters.It is a two part product that you mix with any color exterior paint to get the color you want. The only deck Ive seen that had this product on it looked good, alot like a composite deck. If anyone has any info or comments please share.


----------

